# Canada PR- consultant Pune, India?



## sangram_01 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello
I am looking for Canada immigration; Can anyone please suggest good immigration consultant in Pune? 
I visited some consultants but not sure who is genuine; One consultant told me for Proof of funds I need to have around 9 lac INR in my account that too for 6 months and does not consider provident fund. While another told me provident fund is considered as Proof of funds. 
Does anybody know the answer about funds? also a good consultant?

Thanks in advance
Sangram


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

sangram_01 said:


> Hello
> I am looking for Canada immigration; Can anyone please suggest good immigration consultant in Pune?
> I visited some consultants but not sure who is genuine; One consultant told me for Proof of funds I need to have around 9 lac INR in my account that too for 6 months and does not consider provident fund. While another told me provident fund is considered as Proof of funds.
> Does anybody know the answer about funds? also a good consultant?
> ...


I strongly recommend you to avoid using an immigration consultant. Spend some time researching on CIC website, these forums and then it should be fairly easy for you to apply on your own.
Avoid them and save a lot of money for yourself


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

sangram_01 said:


> Hello
> I am looking for Canada immigration; Can anyone please suggest good immigration consultant in Pune?
> I visited some consultants but not sure who is genuine; One consultant told me for Proof of funds I need to have around 9 lac INR in my account that too for 6 months and does not consider provident fund. While another told me provident fund is considered as Proof of funds.
> Does anybody know the answer about funds? also a good consultant?
> ...


PF is accepted and many applicants have got PER with it.
However, I would still say try your best to avoid consultant. Even if you hire them, you'll have to do almost all of the things yourself. There are thousands of applicants who have done themselves successfully with the help of fellow applicants on these forums.


----------



## chakradhard (Aug 5, 2014)

ssagi

What proofs can be shown for provident fund if it is considered?


----------

